# Track Day



## Southbound33 (Jul 12, 2015)

Fun day!


----------



## BananaRepublic (Jul 13, 2015)

Agh my eyes, the glare, the goggles do nothing


----------



## Braineack (Jul 13, 2015)

BananaRepublic said:


> Agh my eyes, the glare, the goggles do nothing



?????


----------



## BananaRepublic (Jul 13, 2015)

Braineack said:


> BananaRepublic said:
> 
> 
> > Agh my eyes, the glare, the goggles do nothing
> ...



I don't know the ones from the rear have a lot of reflection. The inside of that Lambourgini looks ordinary as in not worth 150 gs or whatever the cars asking price is not the photo as such.


----------



## Bryston3bsst (Jul 13, 2015)

BananaRepublic said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > BananaRepublic said:
> ...



I'm thinking very few people that do buy a Lambo do so for the interior.

So the Ferrari in # 5 wouldn't start and the lady is pushing it.......? Kinda funny.


----------



## waday (Jul 13, 2015)

Bryston3bsst said:


> So the Ferrari in # 5 wouldn't start and the lady is pushing it.......? Kinda funny.


Looks like she's taking a picture of the back...


----------



## Southbound33 (Jul 13, 2015)

They keep the interiors to a bare minimum for weight savings. The woman in the back is taking a picture. Yes, the pictures have glare...... I am very, very sorry. It was a thrill to drive the machines. The Lambo was the biggest letdown, and the Nissan GT-R blew my socks off.


----------



## waday (Jul 13, 2015)

How was the Aston Martin?


----------



## Southbound33 (Jul 13, 2015)

waday said:


> How was the Aston Martin?



It was ok. More of a status symbol than a true sports car. Still a fun ride


----------



## waday (Jul 13, 2015)

Southbound33 said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > How was the Aston Martin?
> ...


I'd take the Aston Martin over the others any day of the week.


----------



## Southbound33 (Jul 13, 2015)

waday said:


> Southbound33 said:
> 
> 
> > waday said:
> ...



Dont get me wrong, Astons are amazing cars. But after you drive the Ferrari F430 its a bit hard to think about anything else. All in all it comes down to personal preference. The Aston felt like a plush leather couch full of bells and whistles, while the others were all about getting down and dirty on the track with the focus on driving skills, pure adrenaline.


----------



## waday (Jul 13, 2015)

Southbound33 said:


> The Aston felt like a plush leather couch full of bells and whistles


Understood. Considering how slow I drive, that is exactly what I want, haha.


----------



## jl1975 (Jul 13, 2015)

Jealous, so very, very jealous right now.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Jul 14, 2015)

Southbound33 said:


> They keep the interiors to a bare minimum for weight savings. The woman in the back is taking a picture. Yes, the pictures have glare...... I am very, very sorry. It was a thrill to drive the machines. The Lambo was the biggest letdown, and the Nissan GT-R blew my socks off.



The Lambo is an Audi really. The Nissans acceleration can't be beaten by much and the 4wd keeps it glued down


----------



## Southbound33 (Jul 14, 2015)

BananaRepublic said:


> Southbound33 said:
> 
> 
> > They keep the interiors to a bare minimum for weight savings. The woman in the back is taking a picture. Yes, the pictures have glare...... I am very, very sorry. It was a thrill to drive the machines. The Lambo was the biggest letdown, and the Nissan GT-R blew my socks off.
> ...



Agreed. The GTR was a go kart on steroids


----------



## waday (Jul 14, 2015)

BananaRepublic said:


> The Lambo is an Audi really




Yes, or a Volkswagen. You could also say that Bentleys, Bugattis, or Porsches are  just VWs, but not many do. Just because it's a parent company, doesn't mean it's not a decent car.


----------

